# PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

*PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Nachdem in einer FB-Gruppe damit geworben wurde in der ich Mitglied bin, wollte ich einfach hier kurz fragen ob die Plattform bzw das Konzept seriös ist, da es sich für mich stark nach MLM (Multilevelmarketing) anhört. 
In den ToS habe ich auf die schnelle auch ein paar Schreibfehler entdeckt^^ 
Auch wenn ich beim Thema Cryptocurrencies nicht ganz fit, sieht das absolut fischig aus, aber ich mag mich täuschen. 

Ob ich den Link hier posten darf, keine Ahnung. Falls nicht nehme ich ihn gerne raus.
PlatinCoin


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Scheint ja wieder eine neue Währung zu sein.

Die Währung selber wird sich nicht wirklich von Ethereum o.ä. unterscheiden.

Was mich eher irritiert ist der Teil mit der "Lernakademie". Das Klingt ziemlich nach Scientology.


----------



## Scubaman (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Vermutlich eher klassisches Pyramidensystem. Aggressives Anwerben von neuen Mitgliedern und die Netzwerkstruktur deuten darauf hin.

siehe auch Kommentare hier: Platincoin - Allgemeine Diskussionen - CoinForum.de


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriÃ¶s?*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Vermutlich eher klassisches Pyramidensystem. Aggressives Anwerben von neuen Mitgliedern und die Netzwerkstruktur deuten darauf hin.



Ja, das wurde erstklassig erkannt 

Die typische Bauernfängerei halt,

wer zuerst anfängt macht den Reibach, die letzten sind die Loser 

Ein anderes Angebot hatte ich mal, da konnte ich 200 Klopapierrollen unschlagbar günstig kaufen,

da hätte ich aber einen Kleiderschrank ausräumen müssen,

um die erstmal unterbringen zu können


----------



## adhs (9. August 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriÃ¶s?*

Hallo liebe Leute 

bin neu hier und möchte euch von meinen Erfahrungen mit diesem jungen Startup teilen.

 1. Alles supi provisionen werden ausgezahlt und der kurs ist schon von 10cent auf 90cent    70% der Provisionen werden ausgezahlt und 30% kommen in den tradingaccount! dadurch gehts immer weiter hinauf 
Die Blockchain ist super schnell <2 Sekunden!
will hier niemand überzeugen.....  muss euch aber trotzdem berichten wie glücklich ich bin von anfang an dabei zu sein! 

Ich bin ende April auf den Platincoin gestoßen und war sehr Skeptisch aber auch neugierig. 
Ich schau mir schon seit längerer Zeit den Cryptowährungsmarkt an und nur wenige haben wirklich eine technologie zu bieten die meinen Ansprüchen genügt!
Wieso Platincoin ein wirklich innovatives Cryptosystem mit MLM vertrieben werden muss, erklärte mir der CEO persönlich im Webinar: Die PLC- Group hat entschieden das Geld nicht an die Werbeindustrie zu verschenken sondern an die Nutzer!
Platincoin ist kein Märchen sondern Existiert mit einer Proof of Stake Proof of Work Hybrid Blochchain die beiden varianten durch ihre kombination schwächen und stärken ausgleicht. 
Jede Minute wird ein 4mb Block erstellt Eine Transaktion dauert keine 2 Sekunden!
Die Blockchain benötigt nur sehr wenig Energie die über ein Dezentrales Netzwerk von Secureboxen die "staking" (POS) betreiben bzw. "minting (Prägen von Münzen) die wiederum die Transaktionen bestätigen und 10% deiner coins Jährlich dazu mintet! 
Diese Secureboxen sind Knotenpunkte es sind mitlerweile über 70 tausend user in 156 Ländern! Die Securebox bekommt nicht nur jeder der an der Securbox super promo teilgenommen hat! Damit hat Platincoin zum Börsenstart im September/Oktober ein Dezentrales Netzwerk welches bald mehr Knotenpunkte hat als bitcoin (~19000). 

Die PLC-Group hat schon vor dem verkauf der Schulungspakete mit den coins ein Startup finanziert und hat damit in der Cryptoindustrie Geschichte geschrieben: ECM stellt minisateliten her diese wurden zusammen mit einem DLR Projekt am 18.7. in Baikanur kosmodrom mit einer Soyus Rakete erfolgreich gestartet! Glaubt ihr nicht hier lest seht! hoffe das is mit dem Link ok: PLATINCOIN. Now in space – PlatinCoin

Meine Erfahrung ist, das wer sich wirklich mit dem Cryptosystem beschäftigt und auch technische details kritisch hinterfragt um zu verstehen was hier vor sich geht ist hellauf begeistert 
Das hab ich mir nicht nur 3mal überlegt ob ich das meinen Freuden und geschwistern empfehle  wir sind einfach happy, freuen uns auf die PLATINCOIN PARTY in Berlin am 9.9. und Alles was da noch kommt!
Denn jerde/r kann seine Projekte und ideen croudfunden lassen. Oder den Markplatz nutzen! 

kritik von wegen is scam weil mlm ist einfach nur lächerlich und zeugt nicht von einer serösen kritik...die ich hier auch nicht verspreche!


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Doch du willst die Leute überzeugen. Aber "alles super" und ne tolle Platincoin-Party, nö^^ 
Ja genau, Geld wird freiwillig verschenkt xD 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (9. August 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Ganz unabhängig scheint diese Lobeshymne nicht zu sein. Das stärkt natürlich das Vertrauen ungemein. Nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig scheint diese Lobeshymne nicht zu sein. Das stärkt natürlich das Vertrauen ungemein. Nicht.



Typisches MLM-Geschwafel halt. 
Unabhängig ist hier sowieso das falsche Wort weil es eben nicht unabhängig ist.^^ 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentHitman26 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Typisches MLM-Geschwafel halt.
> Unabhängig ist hier sowieso das falsche Wort weil es eben nicht unabhängig ist.^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Mal ganz neugierig in die Runde gefragt . was weiss hier überhaupt einer über MLM? Warum ist platincoin denn durch einen Wirtschafts Anwalt geprüft und verifiziert worden? Ich kenne dieses MLM Gejammer jeder labert und keiner hat wirklich Ahnung davon. Klar kann man schnelles geld verdienen und was ist an der Struktur verkehrt ? Versicherungen nutzen diese auch . welche scam Firma bezahlt einen die Tickets und Hotel für den kryptobörsen Start event ? Sicher eine scam Firma. Recherchiert erstmal gründlich bevor ihr urteilt.


----------



## amdahl (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*



> welche scam Firma bezahlt einen die Tickets und Hotel für den kryptobörsen Start event ?


Weil ordentlich auf die Kacke zu hauen um Eindruck zu schinden ja noch nie die Masche derartiger Organisationen war


----------



## RtZk (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Ganz komisch, immer ein User der sich neu angemeldet hat findet es toll.
Bestimmt Zufall


----------



## Leob12 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*



SilentHitman26 schrieb:


> Mal ganz neugierig in die Runde gefragt . was weiss hier überhaupt einer über MLM? Warum ist platincoin denn durch einen Wirtschafts Anwalt geprüft und verifiziert worden? Ich kenne dieses MLM Gejammer jeder labert und keiner hat wirklich Ahnung davon. Klar kann man schnelles geld verdienen und was ist an der Struktur verkehrt ? Versicherungen nutzen diese auch . welche scam Firma bezahlt einen die Tickets und Hotel für den kryptobörsen Start event ? Sicher eine scam Firma. Recherchiert erstmal gründlich bevor ihr urteilt.



Du meinst diese Tickets die man sich kaufen muss? ^^


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Schon witzig. Selbst wenn ich mich nicht darüber informiert hätte, nach dem was hier abgezogen wird wüsste ich genug über diese Unternehmung um so weit wie möglich Abstand davon zu halten.
Die sollten ihre PR-Maßnahmen nochmal überdenken. Vielleicht ist man aber auch nur auf der Suche nach den ganz unbedarften?


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Ich wollte erst selbst was tippen, aber dieser Beitrag beschreibt meine Antwort auf Deinen Post recht genau: https://steemit.com/deutsch/@flauschi/flauschi-regt-sich-auf-4-warnung-vor-dem-platin-coin-betrug


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2018)

*AW: PlatinCoin Plattform seriös?*

Lustig ist ja, dass PlusCoin das Kürzel PLC weggeschnappt hat an den Exchanges^^


----------

